# Farbige Lüfter Ringe



## I30R6 (30. Juni 2015)

*Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Ich bräuchte zwei weiße Ringe für 120mm Lüfter. Da die beim Kauf eines Corsair Lüfters immer in drei Farben geliefert werden, hatte ich gehofft jemand hat seine Weißen über und könnte Sie mir günstig anbieten.

Ich könnte auch Blaue zum tausch anbieten.

Gruß
I30R6


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Was hast du mit den weißen Ringen gemacht das du sie nicht mehr hast ? Sind doch im Lieferumfang enthalten !


----------



## I30R6 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Was mit den Ursprünglichen passiert ist, weis ich leider nicht, habe die Lüfter gebraucht bei eBay gekauft, da waren nur die Blauen dabei. Angebot war trotzdem lohnenswert


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Leider haben wir die Ringe nicht einzeln im Angebot. Ich schau mal, ob ich noch welche auftreiben kann. Andere User sind im Moment deine beste Anlaufstelle. Vielleicht hast ja Glück!


----------



## I30R6 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Ja ich habe schon gesehen das ihr die nicht bei den Ersatzteilen anbietet. Wenn du trotzdem welche findest wäre natürlich cool. 

Ansonsten, wenn hier jemand seine los werden will, bitte melden.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Ich könnte dir welche um sonst zukommen lassen, jedoch müsstest du für Verpackung und Versand aufkommen.


----------



## I30R6 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Mist, jetzt habe ich mir schon was anderes gekauft 
Vielleicht bekomme ich das noch storniert. Eventuell komme ich also nochmal auf dein freundliches Angebot zurück.

An der Stelle schon mal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN


----------



## I30R6 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Ich habe nebenbei noch ne Frage zu den Corsair Lüftern. Es geht um die Gummierung an den Ecken.

Auf manchen Bildern sieht die schwarz aus, auf anderen wiederum hellgrau.

Sind das nur die Nachwirkungen irgendeiner Bildbearbeitungssoftware, oder gibt /gab es Tatsächlich zwei unterschiedliche Typen?

http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/Product-Photo-Root/F/fan_sp120_up_w.png

http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/Product-Photo-Root/F/feat_fan_sp120_ringpop_b.png


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Bisher ist mir nur die Variante mit grauen Gummielementen untergekommen. Da wurde etwas zu sehr mit der Fotobearbeitung nachgeholfen.


----------



## I30R6 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Farbige Lüfter Ringe*

Ja war anzunehmen, aber ich wollte nochmal sichergehen 


@  TheEpicHorst

Ich habe meine Bestellung storniert bekommen und hätte daher weiterhin einen Bedarf an den weißen Ringen.

Ich melde mich nochmal per PN bei dir


----------

